# My wife cheated and lied again



## flat broke (Sep 19, 2008)

I caught my wife cheating on me about 6 years ago when we were engaged, I've tryed to get over it and I thought that I had till about 3 months ago when I found out that she had done it again... She was out of state visiting the same friend in the same place as the first time, but this time she had an affair with a married man with two kidds and she is married to me with one kid. To make matters worse I confrounted her on this about a year ago and she just made me feel like I was crazy and started turning it around were she was accusig me of cheating(which I never have)She didn't come clean until I insisted that we go get help. To me I feel that this step is making things worse, I'm realizing how selfish she is, Everything that happen bad in our relationship ends up my fault even her cheating? How is that... So guess what my question is, is by forgiving her again giving her permission to keep hurting me? How do I move on in the marriage? Do I call it quits? What about my son what is best for him? I am really confused because I still love the person I thought I married and want it to work, but on the other hand is she still that person, and how could she still love me and land in the arms of another man. Please help me figure this out, because I don't think I can do it on my own...


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

It doesnt sound like you are ready to call it quits. I wouldnt force this decision, but just realize that you are considering it and it is an option. If the decision comes to call it quits, let it come naturally but for now just deal with things one day at a time. Focus on how you are feeling today and what you need today to heal from this.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I think with a councilor you two need a contract.

She needs to promise a more open life
No more cheating
Time to heal
Give you the truth that has happened
Clear rules to what happens next time she cheats
A post nup if your state allows it.

draconis


----------

